# It's 2020, what 700c tires are y'all using?



## jpromo (Sep 5, 2020)

The old standbys are out of production, so what do you like these days for TOC bikes? I feel like teens-20s still have suitable options but the TOC bikes are more picky with what shoes they wear to look their age.

I was planning to get singletube hoops and Robert Deans for my Columbia chainless, but wouldn't mind a more budget-friendly option in these times if it is the right fit.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 5, 2020)

I occasionally check.  I found some single tube 52mm for very cheap like 25.00 each.  Reg price 78.00.  But they would not work with fenders.  Luckily some MTB guys are moving to single tube and I have more sizes coming.  The only that ate close are 34mm TUFO.  I have seen some people with closer to 38mm.  But can’t figure out where they get them.  38mm is as close to 1.50” as you would find.  I’m taking 700s BTW.


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 5, 2020)

Been thinking about this a lot lately. Using Velocity Blunt P35 rims as a wheel rim starting point I began looking for 700x36 to 700x45 black tires with minimal or no tread for my 1896-1902 pneumatic safeties. I started with Specialized Fatboy tires (700x45) a few years ago but it appears they are no longer available. 700x45 is the maximum size that fits my bicycles without fenders. 700x45 are 28.25" diameter. 700x38 are 27.75" diameter. Here are some tires I found listed alphabetically by manufacturer's name. I have purchased Specialized Sawtooth 2Bliss  and Panaracer GravelKing and mocked up on several bicycles. I will post photos of those mocked upped tires after this post. Hope this helps. All tires below are in the $40-70 range for one tire. A couple websites to buy from are modernbike.com and biketiresdirect.com. Most of these tires fall in the _Gravel tire_ category.

*Hutchison - Overide (700x38 and 700x45*





*Hutchison - Top Slick 2 (700x37*




*Maxxis - Re-Fuse (700x40*




*Maxxis - Velocita (700x40*




*Panaracer GravelKing (700x38*




*ReneHerse Barlow Pass TC (700x38*




*ReneHerse - Snoqualmie Pass TC (700x44*




*Specialized Nimbus 2 Sport (700x38 and 700x45*




*Specialized Sawtooth 2Bliss Ready (700x38 and 700x42*




*WTB Exposure (700x36



*


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 5, 2020)

1898 Tribune (23" frame) with 700x42 Specialized Sawtooth 2Bliss (no labels) on rear and 700x45 Specialized Fatboy on front:




1899 Tribune (25" frame) with 700x42 Specialized Sawtooth 2Bliss (no labels) on rear and 700x45 Specialized Fatboy on front:




1899 Tribune (25" frame) with 700x38 Panaracer GravelKing on rear and 700x45 Specialized Fatboy on front:




Comparison of 2" Robert Deans (overall diameter 28") on circa 1892 pneumatic steel rim verses 700x38 Panaracer GravelKing on Velocity Blunt P35 rim (overall diameter 27.75"








I have been looking at my bicycles for so long without tires that it is taking some time to decide which of these I think look the best and proportionately correct. I am leaning toward the 700x38 Panaracer GravelKings but since I have several sets of different sizes I will probably put the 700x45's and 700x42's on the larger sized men's frames and the 700x38's on under 23" frames for now. I do prefer the ones with less or no tread.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 5, 2020)

I like the GravelKings, but they have so many different colors to choose from!


----------



## Greg M (Sep 5, 2020)

In my opinion the 38mm look best.


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 6, 2020)

Thank you for that lineup @Blue Streak. I was just about to buy another pair of Schwalbe Century's, but you changed my mind. I think I am going to go with a pair of the Sawtooth 2Bliss in a Tan sidewall.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 8, 2020)

Wow, thanks for the excellent reply! I do like those Gravel King and Barlow Pass is nice with the small logo. Really all of these are solid options depending on the bike and the look you want.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 8, 2020)

I've been using 700x42c Specialized Sawtooth tires on 29" cruiser wheels. Wide (1.75") rim puts the tires at 1.75" wide. Perfect fit with fenders on my 1919 Mead Ranger Arch Frame.  Great tire in my opinion.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Sep 9, 2020)

I like the Linus Elysian


----------



## KevinsBikes (Sep 9, 2020)

And Fenix Wanda


----------



## Velo-dream (Sep 10, 2020)

what size are the Linus Elysian  ? 

where can I find the  Linus Elysian ?


----------



## KevinsBikes (Sep 10, 2020)

Velo-dream said:


> what size are the Linus Elysian  ?
> 
> where can I find the  Linus Elysian ?



LinusBike.com 700x35


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 10, 2020)

Just received 4 Soma “Shakira” clay treads with skin walls, 42-622, made in Japan. 
I really like these, but they have to be coordinated with the color of the rims and bicycle overall.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 22, 2020)

KevinsBikes said:


> I like the Linus Elysian
> 
> View attachment 1263645
> 
> ...



I like those...
For my first set (on Velocity Blunt 35s) I bought these: They ride very well. I see there are many types that off a period look and will follow this thread closely.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 22, 2020)

I have a 32 Rollfast that came with 28” metal clad wooden wheels requiring Robert Dean’s to make it a rider. To save money, have a everyday, safe and efficient bike I found a set of 700c wheels with a Nexus 3 speed hub. I use basic old Duro 700x38c cream tires that take 65psi so I can take most everywhere. I used an Itchi Bike skiptooth cog that snaps on the Nexus hub allowing the use of the original Harris skiptooth chainring and chain. The twist grip looks pretty stealthy behind some oversized Thompson ball end grips. I have a bunch of vintage bikes in my bonus room over the garage, but this is the only bike I’ve ridden through the whole pandemic. Cruises like a new bike but looks 88 years old, which it is!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2020)

If you need some I have 2 pair of off white/creams I don't need I can sell.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 22, 2020)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> I like those...
> For my first set (on Velocity Blunt 35s) I bought these: They ride very well. I see there are many types that off a period look and will follow this thread closely.
> 
> View attachment 1271755
> View attachment 1271759



Duro Cordoba's.

They are really nice tires in my experience.


----------



## mike j (Sep 26, 2020)

I've been using Fat Frank's & Continental's on grooved faux wood grained metal clads.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 5, 2020)

I just ordered up a pair of Gravel Kings, but I would like to throw one more style on here I may have gone with had they been in stock.

Teravail Rampart 700x38c


----------



## Lux Low (Oct 18, 2020)

We Sell everything from Schwalbe that has a Retro Vibe and there Tubular Tires, The 700 x 30 Tubular is about the Equivalent to a 28 x 1 street racing tire good to get racing wood rolling. 





						luxlowbikes | eBay Stores
					

LuxLow.com & LuxLowBikes has been Restoring, Researching, Recycling Vintage & Antique Bicycles for over 20 years. We Strive to bring you Vintage and Cool New Solutions to Keep your Ride on the Road with Style. We Specialize in Schwinn, Elgin, Hawthorne, Colson, & Vintage Road, Fixed Gear Track Bikes



					www.ebay.com


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 20, 2020)

The Scwalbe tubular has a nice tread, but they are ceasing production. Get em while you can!


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 3, 2020)

I figured i would try 700x33 tubular cyclocross from specialized on metal clad iver johnson rims.....ill have the bike together soon, and see how they look.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 7, 2020)

C M Gerlach said:


> I figured i would try 700x33 tubular cyclocross from specialized on metal clad iver johnson rims.....ill have the bike together soon, and see how they look.
> 
> View attachment 1296038
> 
> ...



Put them on, and like them well enough.....700×33 from specialized.com....not bad.


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 28, 2021)

Another option is 28” British rims commonly found on the DL-1 Roadsters. I took a pair and laced them up to rebuilt ND Mod D hubs and put on a set of repop BFG Silvertown 28x1 1/2”tires. They look good and ride great on my 21 Shelby Motorbike. I wish they weren’t so shiny but they were a package deal with the bike


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 28, 2021)

I have been rolling the Specialized Sawtooth 2Bliss on my Rambler for a year and no complaints. They ride great......


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 7, 2022)

Thread revival.

Anyone running 700x44 with fenders? How about 50’s?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Thread revival.
> 
> Anyone running 700x44 with fenders? How about 50’s?



I tried 50c tires on both my Napoleon and teens Reading. Both rubbed the inside of the fork.


----------



## ian (Jun 7, 2022)

I bought cheap placeholders on Feebay. 
700c 33's . They are adequate.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 7, 2022)

1919 Mead Ranger w/fenders. Specialized Sawtooth 700x44c on 29" cruiser wheels. They measure 1.75" wide on the wide rims.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 8, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> 1919 Mead Ranger w/fenders. Specialized Sawtooth 700x44c on 29" cruiser wheels. They measure 1.75" wide on the wide rims. View attachment 1642077
> 
> View attachment 1642081
> 
> ...



That is awesome! Exactly the look I’m after. I have been looking at Schwalbe Marathon 700x44c.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 8, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> That is awesome! Exactly the look I’m after. I have been looking at Schwalbe Marathon 700x44c.





Thanks! I was thrilled to find the wheels with wide 700c (29") rims. I despise fender gap on bicycles & want as much tire as I can fit in fenders. I love this set up! Tires are all black, have great grip just about anywhere and have a smooth ride with little resistance.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 8, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks! I was thrilled to find the wheels with wide 700c (29") rims. I despise fender gap on bicycles & want as much tire as I can fit in fenders. I love this set up! Tires are all black, have great grip just about anywhere and have a smooth ride with little resistance.



I am exactly like you in that regard! I want the tires to fill up the fenders. Everything I build anymore, tires are one of my main key selections. Biggest I can get while clearing the fenders. Killer look on yours there! I’ve ordered some Velocity Blunt 35’s for mine.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 8, 2022)

my latest favorite tire is the Continental Contact Speed. Has a tread similar to an old VIM tire I saw a long time ago. 700x42 on a rim similar to the velocity Blunt (it’s an old Salsa rim). I spent an hour on the rear tire cutting off all the molding nibs and it looks a lot better. Need to find time to finish the front!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 8, 2022)

That's a good looking tire @pedal4416!


----------



## Cossack38 (Jul 17, 2022)

I am building a set of 700c wheels for my 1924 Mead Ranger tall tank.  I have the original wood rim wheels, which are in nice shape for display, but I want to ride the bicycle.  I just got Velocity Blunt 35 rims, which match the cross section of the original wood rims almost exactly, and I have ND Model D rear and Model WL front hubs.  I plan to faux wood-grain the rims, like other CABE'ers have done. 

I like the Schwalbe Little Big Ben tires, but I was curious if anyone has had any success at removing the rather large Schwalbe logos from the sidewalls (using lacquer thinner or something...)?


----------



## Cossack38 (Oct 25, 2022)

I have now completed the wheels with wood grained Velocity Blunt P35 rims laced to New Departure hubs, and I have these Schwalbe Little Big Ben tires in hand.  I am dismayed, however, to find that the logos, shown above, are impervious to almost any solvent I have tried so far...  The wheels turned out awesome, so it will be a big disappointment to have the glaringly modern tire info on the tires...  Any ideas?


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 26, 2022)

I was able to rub off the logo on a set of Continental tires using Blue Magic metal polish, which is similar to Mother's


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 26, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> I was able to rub off the logo on a set of Continental tires using Blue Magic metal polish, which is similar to Mother's



That's good to know! I still need to do that to mine


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 26, 2022)

I just embraced the modern look, it is what it is.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 26, 2022)

That looks great! I like how you have the vintage headlamp up front and the modern LED flasher in the rear.  It's kind of cool to mix the old and the new, like the times I've used a GPS computer on my Varsity and other vintage road bikes


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 26, 2022)

Another reason I'm a fan of the Specialized Sawtooth tire is they are all black. The 700x44c I had on my Mead works well on my Elgin. They roll nice, have good grip seem to wear well. I like the tread pattern too. And they're black. Just black. The way I prefer on my bikes. 🤓


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 26, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> That looks great! I like how you have the vintage headlamp up front and the modern LED flasher in the rear.  It's kind of cool to mix the old and the new, like the times I've used a GPS computer on my Varsity and other vintage road bikes



the vintage headlamp has been converted to led as well.  the battery tube has a rechargeable battery and the control board for the led. it is a mixture of 2 centuries of progress.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 26, 2022)

This 1925 Elgin runs Kenda 700x38c blackwall tires on modern rims and hubs, 2 speed Sturmey kickback coaster.  They are really great gripping tread patterns.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 26, 2022)

Now let me contradict myself a little. Since the overhaul of my Mead, it lost the tires & fenders to the Elgin, since they were Elgin fenders. I used Panaracer Gravel Kings (700x43c). I made a little effort to remove the graphic in vain. Totally fine with it being there & the tires are pretty great! 🤓


----------



## bud poe (Oct 26, 2022)

jimbo53 said:


> Another option is 28” British rims commonly found on the DL-1 Roadsters. I took a pair and laced them up to rebuilt ND Mod D hubs and put on a set of repop BFG Silvertown 28x1 1/2”tires. They look good and ride great on my 21 Shelby Motorbike. I wish they weren’t so shiny but they were a package deal with the bike
> View attachment 1469009
> 
> View attachment 1469010
> ...



Who makes the repop goodrich tires?  Are they singletube or clinchers?   Still available?


----------



## Cossack38 (Oct 26, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> I was able to rub off the logo on a set of Continental tires using Blue Magic metal polish, which is similar to Mother's



Great suggestion!  I combined some Mother's Mag Wheel and Aluminum polish with a small buffing wheel on my Dremel tool.  It was super easy.  You just have to be gentle with the Dremel, because it takes material off fairly fast.  Thanks, DrRumack80!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 26, 2022)

Cossack38 said:


> Great suggestion!  I combined some Mother's Mag Wheel and Aluminum polish with a small buffing wheel on my Dremel tool.  It was super easy.  You just have to be gentle with the Dremel, because it takes material off fairly fast.  Thanks, DrRumack80!



No problem! I learned that trick from the owner (now retired) of the old Schwinn dealership in my town. He was the best bike mechanic I have ever known, and likely ever will know.


----------

